# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Mejores herramientas europeas de predicción de inundaciones

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

Mantener a la población a salvo de inundaciones es un objetivo importante de la Unión Europea. Científicos del Cemagref, el instituto francés de ciencia y tecnología aplicada al medio ambiente, han desarrollado y mantienen herramientas de predicción capaces de avisar a las autoridades y a la población del riesgo de inundaciones, otorgando a las zonas vulnerables un tiempo valiosísimo y necesario para su propia protección.

El equipo de Cemagref ha desarrollado un programa informático de Planificación de Recursos Gubernamentales (GRP) para la Central de Hidrometeorología y Apoyo a la Previsión de Inundaciones (SCHAPI, Francia), dedicada a prevenir inundaciones fluviales.

Los investigadores al cargo indican que en este programa se utilizan las observaciones sobre lluvia y las previsiones meteorológicas proporcionadas por la red Meteo-France en relación a cada cuenca fluvial. El programa también considera como uno de sus factores la humedad del suelo. 

Los expertos ya han logrado comprobar el programa en tiempo real en varios ríos con propensión a provocar inundaciones. Las alarmas generadas por el programa GRP pueden generarse con una antelación que va desde unas pocas horas a unos cuantos días. Este lapso temporal depende del tiempo de respuesta de la cuenca fluvial. Las predicciones de GRP se trasmiten al sistema nacional de alarma ante inundaciones, accesible a través de la página web del Ministère de l'écologie, du développement durable, des transports et du logement de Francia. 

Los científicos apuntan que las predicciones cuantitativas sobre los caudales pueden llegar a ser muy poco precisas si van más allá de unos cuantos días. La evaluación de los archivos meteorológicos de datos de precipitación sobre condiciones pasadas similares a las que se tratan de predecir podrían mejorar en gran medida las previsiones. 

El Cemagref, en cooperación con las agencias dedicadas a la previsión de inundaciones, revisó estudios anteriores y descubrió que es posible predecir con una semana de antelación el caudal de las cuencas del Saona y del Sena si se cruzan los datos de previsión de la precipitación con el modelo GRP de precipitaciones y caudales. 

El instituto de investigación, en colaboración con Meteo-France, también desarrolló el sistema AIGA («Procesamiento de información geográfica para alertas de inundaciones»), que utiliza la información proporcionada por radares meteorológicos para calcular en tiempo real los riesgos que surgen debido a la lluvia y al caudal fluvial en la red hidrográfica francesa. Gracias al sistema AIGA, los expertos son capaces de identificar condiciones peligrosas mediante la evaluación de datos en tiempo real contrastados con bases de datos de referencia sobre precipitaciones y caudales.

Se generan mapas de riesgo cada quince minutos con una resolución de un kilómetro cuadrado, según los investigadores. Las agencias de previsión de inundaciones también emplean mapas operativos desarrollados por AIGA, centrado en la ribera mediterránea. 

Sobre todo en zonas montañosas existe el riesgo de que se produzcan inundaciones torrenciales, corrimientos de tierras e incluso avalanchas durante el periodo invernal. La capacidad de la red meteorológica de radares, instalada en zonas de poca altitud, es limitada en zonas montañosas. Gracias al proyecto RHYTMME («Riesgos hidrometeorológicos en regiones montañosas y mediterráneas») se ha establecido una red de radares pequeños de nueva generación. El proyecto cuenta con un presupuesto de 10,4 millones de euros y está financiado en su mayor parte por el Cemagref y Meteo-France, mientras que la Unión Europea contribuye con 2 millones de euros. 

Los equipos ya han puesto en servicio dos sistemas en los montes Vial y Maurel. En 2013 empezarán a publicarse en Internet los datos de otros dos. En último término, los investigadores esperan establecer un sistema destinado a gestores locales de riesgos que les permita contar con la ayuda necesaria para predecir peligros naturales provocados por precipitaciones. 

Fuente.- CORDIS

----------

